# Fisher & Paykel Dryer DEIX2



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

I have never worked on that brand dyer before and most dryers don’t have reset buttons. But I assume you are resetting the hi-limit thermostat. The most common thing that will cause this is that the vent is stopped up. The fact that the sides of the dryer are getting hot indicates the vent is stopped up. So I suggest cleaning the vent and this will probably fix your problem.


----------



## blueyesj39 (Mar 19, 2009)

*To applianceman*

The way the dryer is designed, the tumbling chamber as you look at it standing in front of the dryer runs from left to right, with the heating element on the bottom front of the tumbling chamber with the hot air vent running up the right into the heater vent into the chamber itself with the dryer vent running out the back left bottom of the dryer unit itself. When this problem first started about two months or so ago, I disassembled the back vent plate and the front panel and vacuumed the hole thing out despite the fact that the vent itself once I took things apart was completely clear. The only things I really had to clean (according to the maintainence stuff from Fisher & Paykel which suggested I take these things off and vacuum it all out and to pay attention to the vent like you mentioned) ended up being the lint trap mounting where the moisture sensor is located, which had to be taken apart and cleaned of all lint, and any lint or in my case dog hair from my English Springer Spaniel from the inside of the dryer tumbling chamber mounting (no idea how it got there in the first place). So far as I've been able to determine though, the problem centers around the heating element and the reset switch that needs to be hit every so often (I check to see if it needs to be done by feeling the right side where the heated air enters the clothes from) and should be warm. While if it's cold, I go to the hole I made in the front panel to eliminate the problem of constantly having to take apart the dryer in order to hit the reset, which allows me to check to see if the heating element is working as it glows read etc.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok if the vent is clear all the way from the lint filter to the end of the vent outside then there are a few more things that can cause this. One is that the heating element can be grounded out causing it to heat the whole time the dryer is running. This will cause the dryer to overheat tripping the hi-limit. To check this use an ohmmeter to check to see if you have continuity between the heater terminals and the heater-can (or any metal part of the dryer) if so the heater is grounded out and needs replacing. If that’s not your problem the operating thermostat may be stuck closed causing the heater to stay on the whole time the dryer is on. To check this you will have to check voltage while the dryer is running and I don’t recommend doing so. The only other thing I can think of right off is that the reset button its self is bad causing it to trip for no reason. As I said before I never worked on this brand so I can’t tell you the location of these parts or how to change them. Hope this helps.


----------



## aamiowa (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't have to take my dryer apart at all-- I just pulled it out, flipped it back-- and reached up through the opening between the front of the unit and the bottom-- on MY right side-- and felt around until I felt a little button-- pushed it in-- and VOILA. heat. Then I cleaned out my lint trap with my vacuum. I have a Rainbow Vacuum so I didn't have to take it apart-- just used the attachment that came with the vacuum-- checked my lint trap hose thing-- and am good to go in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing! -film at 11:00-home burns down due to dryer fire. owner states "i use to just reset a safety device, guess i should have had it looked at"


----------



## aamiowa (Nov 12, 2011)

Jacques said:


> Amazing! -film at 11:00-home burns down due to dryer fire. owner states "i use to just reset a safety device, guess i should have had it looked at"


For me, that'd be great! I have replacement insurance on this 1883, 5 bedroom, 3 and 1/2 bath 3500 square foot folk Victorian chock full of antique furniture and decor that I am sick of looking at since I was old enough to notice it.

:whistling2:


----------



## jalexi4 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Drier reset popping*

I'm presently having the same problem with my drier. 5 years or so ago when we bought it, the reset tripped from day one (even after running hard-pipe for the vent about 15 ft.). A few days later Lowes replaced it. Now it's happening again, and we can't get through one load. I tilt it back, the wife holds it, and I shove my hand in between the front panel and the bottom hoping I don't fry myself on a bare connection. I think there is a problem with these limits as it doesn't feel like a very strong reset when pushing the button back in. Thought about jumping it out, but my wife freaks out when I screw around with safetys. Will order new one, I guess.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Fisher_and_Paykel_DEIX2_ELEC_DRYER_6_CYC_6_5_CF?sb=1

Looks like your not the only one with this problum.
I've never seen good reviews on that brand.
I've had dryers costing 1/2 as much as that one last over 20 years without a service call.


----------



## FPowner (Jul 23, 2015)

*Fisher-Paykel Thermal Reset FIXED!*

The thermal reset kept tripping on my Fisher-Paykel DE62T27D due to restricted airflow. But the problem had nothing to do with my vent pipe.

I traced the problem to a [hidden] lint filter in the left side of the dryer. This filter was not blocked with lint, but rather the fine mesh of the filter was half clogged with a very fine grit - presumably from the mineral content of our lousy city water!

This filter is located on the left side of the dryer and surrounds the lint bucket. To gain access to it, remove the screw in the bottom of the white ring that surrounds the lint bucket. Then put your screw driver in that screw hole to get the leverage needed to rotate the white ring clockwise about an inch. Rotating this ring clockwise releases the plastic tabs that hold the ring in place, and now it can be pulled straight out. The lint filter snaps into this ring, and comes out with the ring.

I advise checking this filter before spending money on a new reset (or temperature) switch.


----------

